# Looking for Female Kayak Partner in Fort Collins



## sarah_b (May 29, 2011)

My husband recently gave up Kayaking (my main kayak partner) and am looking for a kayak partner - mostly on the Cache la Poudre River. Class II/III . Private Message me if you want to do some boating this summer.


----------



## mish1100 (Aug 18, 2010)

sarah_b said:


> My husband recently gave up Kayaking (my main kayak partner) and am looking for a kayak partner - mostly on the Cache la Poudre River. Class II/III . Private Message me if you want to do some boating this summer.


Where is it? Im looking for a girl to paddle with but im in the ottawa area.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

mish1100 said:


> Where is it? Im looking for a girl to paddle with but im in the ottawa area.



The Cache la Poudre River is on the Colorado Frontrange. It runs east from the northern end of Rocky Mountain National Park to Fort Collins.....a long way from Canada.


----------



## mish1100 (Aug 18, 2010)

lmyers said:


> The Cache la Poudre River is on the Colorado Frontrange. It runs east from the northern end of Rocky Mountain National Park to Fort Collins.....a long way from Canada.


Thats too bad


----------



## JD63 (Oct 26, 2011)

Plan on moving to the Fort Collins area next spring. It has always been a dream to kayak on the Poudre. Are there any Class 2 rapids on the river, if so where?


----------



## TELEYAKCO (May 17, 2007)

It's all class two!With class 4 consequences.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

So what's the story behind your hubby giving up? Are you forcing him to run the mank too early? 

You should post your level...FP, steven's down, Upper runs, Gnarrows girl, BS/JW/SH?


----------

